# Website that lists share buybacks?



## blaze87 (4 February 2008)

Is there a website that shows all companies on ASX that has announced a share buyback? im interested in stuff going as far back as possible and also more recent announcements;ie 6months-present?

Many thanks


----------



## ROE (4 February 2008)

I can give you three from recent memory
CCV, SIP and NVT


----------



## blaze87 (5 February 2008)

lol i was hoping to do a little research on sharebuybacks itself...
so far i gotten a few with my own research
but i would rather have a website or link somewhere that can save the hassle..
many thanks


----------



## blaze87 (5 February 2008)

how abt..
does any1 rmbs any share buybacks that happened prior 6months to 1 yr ago


----------



## kid hustlr (18 February 2018)

Hi,

Bumping an old thread.

Is there a resource out there which lists companies currently performing buy backs?


----------

